# Backup light led replacement 921 incorrect?



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Trying to replace my '17 Premier hatchback's reverse lights with led. Everywhere I check I get a 921 led will replace. Yet, the 921 has a narrow base that will not fit the socket. I've ordered and tried not even close. What's the correct bulb number or led solution to fit the backup bulb socket?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

My '18 takes a 921 and supposed to be same as the '17. 
If you pull one, it should be labeled. (A pain, I know, but might save you time and more hassle long term).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not trying to be funny, but are you sure you pulled the reverse lights? Diode Dynamics lists them to fit 2011-2018


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have them in my car but i believe they only worked 1 way so try to flip them i know it sounds dumb lol


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

It's a 921 bulb but it's not a T10 base as almost everything I read and ordered said it was. The T10 base is way to small. Already looked and tried, thanks though. Through trial and error it's a 921 bulb but with a T15 base, which is much larger than the T10 base.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's because it doesn't take a 921. The catalogs are wrong. Hatchbacks use a W21W bulb, otherwise known as a 7440.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

What aren't the catalogs/owners manual wrong about with bulbs on this car!? Headlight bulb number is wrong too. Thanks for the tip. Even the manual says a 921.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

theshiftyjelly said:


> Trying to replace my '17 Premier hatchback's reverse lights with led. Everywhere I check I get a 921 led will replace. Yet, the 921 has a narrow base that will not fit the socket. I've ordered and tried not even close. What's the correct bulb number or led solution to fit the backup bulb socket?


Yeah my back up light is definitely a 921. There's also a housing for 194 lights but those are the for the rear running lights on the Cruze. I'm only saying this because I just took my whole light housing in the rear off to tint them. Also be warned that not all 921 lights are created equal; sometimes certain versions are too bulky to fit the fixture, or the light might be too long.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Mines a hatch so it doesn't take the 921 as I learned since. Hatches use a different bulb. 



Cocoabeans said:


> theshiftyjelly said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to replace my '17 Premier hatchback's reverse lights with led. Everywhere I check I get a 921 led will replace. Yet, the 921 has a narrow base that will not fit the socket. I've ordered and tried not even close. What's the correct bulb number or led solution to fit the backup bulb socket?
> ...


----------

